# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  [PyKDE] KNotification sans effet

## LupusCramus

Bonjour  tous.

Je cherche  faire une appli qui enverra une KNotification quand certains vnements se produiront, dans un programme externe.

J'ai vu comment envoyer une notification en utilisant dbus. Cependant, je cherche plutt  le faire tel que c'est indiqu dans la doc (http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.3-api/kde...ification.html)

J'ai le code suivant :



```

```

Le bloc qui va suivre n'est pas important (mta-donnes d'une appli KDE)



```

```

Le vrai "travail" vient ici :


```

```

Non seulement ce code ne s'arrte pas de lui mme (il faut que je tue le processus), mais en plus il n'envoie pas la notification.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une ide de la raison pour laquelle il agit comme a ?

----------

